# M1 mit DHX Air?



## LordLinchpin (20. April 2009)

weiß einer wie sich der hinterbau da verhält bzw passt das alles so da rein? falls einer erfahrung damit hat, immer her damit


----------



## fx:flow (20. April 2009)

xxFRESHxx kannst du anschreiben. der hatte das eine zeit lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (21. April 2009)

ah, ok, danke, ich wusste nur von seinem standart-feder-dämpfer


----------

